# Archos 7 Tablet - Skyfire



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi. I just got this tablet and trying to put it to the test. I have read about the skyfire browser but can't seem to get it to install here.

I also was looking to play facebook games on it, but it wants me to update the adobe flash player and I get a message that the site has too many redirects. Suggestions?

Was looking at the appslib and couldn't find skyfire there. Found "dolphin browser" tho - looking to see if that will work better than what came with it.

Also wouldn't mind finding a tape calculator app.

Next look is to how it plays videos. 

Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Even though it is based on Android you are basically SOL at finding apps to do what you want. The Archos cannot access the Android Market which is going to limit you alot. It also doesn't have the latest version of Android, which is another big shot in the butt. It also has a cheaper resistive touch screen and doesn't have an accelerometer. Nor does it have screen orientation.

Your only shot at finding apps is to search their App Library.

Engadget didn't give it a very good review and felt it should have been cheaper considering its lack of features.


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks! I had looked at some reviews; also at engadget, but maybe missed the most recent one. I was in too much hurry to try it. :\ I did NOT know it couldn't access the broader at-large android market, for sure; also didn't realize I wouldn't even be able to scribble notes on it with a styluls.

Ah, well! I will have to save up and posess myself in patience for the upcoming release of the viliv and asus eepad, I guess. 

The unit itself is pretty nice for $200. It had so much potential! I don't understand how these companies keep totally missing the boat when they release this stuff. Was watching the iphone4 coverage this morning on the news. No one is immune from being so totally clueless as to what basic features should be included out of the box.


----------



## techslave (Jul 26, 2010)

The Archos 7 home tablet is not the idea speed demon, but it's still pretty darn good...especially considering the cost. However, in order for it to play videos you must download skyfire. Forget the AppsLib, not sure why but you won't find it there. I'm also not sure why but you cannot download skyfire from Skyfire.com. Go to pandaapp.com to download the latest version of skyfire. Another essential app, in my humble opinion, is app killer. For some reason Android will not let you close apps, they seem to run in the background even after exiting which tend to bog down the Archos 7. Hope this helps. Enjoy the tablet, you just spent $200 bucks. Really, there is no need to write it off. Just get used to it... it works really well.


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks! I'll give it a shot before I box it up. 

Have you found a way to make notes on it with a stylus? Forget what that's called, but scribbling works. 

Watch movies? Like netflix or amazon video on demand?

Even movies that are ripped to avi format or something - forget what format I had pocket divx put them in to play them on my axim.

If I could make it do those things, I would probably be happy enough with it.


----------



## techslave (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of paying to watch movies online so I haven't tried netflix or amazon. However, the Archos 7 does support .avi, divx and many other video formats for those who are inclined to go the download or video conversion route. As for taking notes with a stylus, you might want to try an app called "Draw" available at pandaapp.com.


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

I downloaded it - an archive file. I don't see how to install it tho. (skyfire from pandaapp.com)


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

Sigh, it tells me I don't have enough space when I try to do it on the device from the pandaapp site. I removed all the apps I put on it. I don't have a mini sd card I can find at the moment and I can't figure out how to look at any files I might have put on it.


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

Any chance active sync can be made to work with this tablet? I am familiar with active sync - i have a dell axim.


----------



## techslave (Jul 26, 2010)

I don' t have the Archos 7 with me so I'm going by memory.... in order to install a program that has been downloaded, in your case Skyfire, click on the "files" icon on the main screen to open up the menu for your drives. Click on the option for internal memory, then click on the "downloads" directory. You should then see all the applications you downloaded so far. They will have an .apk extension (You can delete these once you install the applications). 
You should see Skyfire 2.apk or something similar. Click on it. The Archose will then ask you if you wish to install it, click ok. it will then install and automatically instert an icon. 
I'm not sure if I mentioned this before, but you should also consider downloading an application called "task killer" this will allow you to close all apps running in the background so your Archos won't bog down.
Hope this helps.


----------



## S_Layer (Aug 31, 2010)

techslave said:


> Click on the option for internal memory, then click on the "downloads" directory. You should then see all the applications you downloaded so far. They will have an .apk extension (You can delete these once you install the applications).
> You should see Skyfire 2.apk or something similar. Click on it. The Archose will then ask you if you wish to install it, click ok. it will then install and automatically instert an icon.


Hello!
I see that files, but then I click on them, message appears "error, file type is not recognized" 
File extension is absolutly .apk.
Last firmware updated. That error appears at previous firmware and at new too.
I can't install any program, help me please!(


----------

